# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 19.04.2011 - 20.04.2011

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.dupt -> \null.sxe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.3287, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.188101, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.dml -> c:\windows\apppatch\vcdldwa.dat ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader2.38815 )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.dml -> \kyxaqkq.dat ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader2.38815 )Trojan.Win32.BHO.bmlk -> c:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.BhoBot.255, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Buzy.1635, AVAST4: Win32:Small-NTF [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Patched.lk -> c:\windows\system32\winlogon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Dat.17, BitDefender: Trojan.Patched.KB.1, NOD32: Win32/Bamital.FH trojan )Trojan.Win32.Patched.lk -> c:\windows\explorer.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Dat.17, BitDefender: Trojan.Patched.KB.1, AVAST4: Win32:Bamital-AZ [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Swisyn.alup -> c:\windows\j_y.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GZ.pS0abKZOf0ji, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.Autoit.DF worm )Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.exd -> c:\windows\system32\phqesvm.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.64625, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5515130, AVAST4: Win32:Vundo-JQ [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.fec -> c:\windows\system32\vwngrki.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Mayachok.1, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5766592, AVAST4: Win32:Zapchast-GS [Trj] )Virus.Win32.Expiro.w -> c:\program files\eset\nod32krn.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Expiro.22, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]@!3gmi )Virus.Win32.Expiro.w -> c:\windows\system32\alg.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Expiro.25, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Kazy.17055 )Virus.Win32.Expiro.w -> c:\windows\system32\dllhost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Expiro.25, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Virus.Win32.Expiro.w -> c:\windows\system32\dllhost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Expiro.22, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Kazy.17204 )Virus.Win32.Neshta.a -> c:\windows\svchost.com ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Neshta, BitDefender: Win32.Neshta.A, NOD32: Win32/Neshta.A virus, AVAST4: Win32:Neshta )Virus.Win32.Nimnul.a -> \avz.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Rmnet.4, BitDefender: Win32.Ramnit.N, NOD32: Win32/Ramnit.H virus, AVAST4: Win32:Ramnit-G )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.xl -> e:\sykjig.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.4, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-RA [Trj] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.xl -> d:\sykjig.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.4, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-RA [Trj] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.xl -> f:\sykjig.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.4, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-RA [Trj] )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

